# كيف تتعامل مع المسنين؟



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

*الموضوع دة هيفيدكم جدآآآ سواء فى خدمتكم أو فى حياتكم الشخصية والعملية...ودة جمعته من النت ...بتمنى يكون سبب بركة ليكم...والرب يتمجد..آمين

كيف تتعامل مع المسنين؟*

:download:

*يظهر على الإنسان بعد سن الخمسين من عمره؛ تغيرات جسمية ونفسية كثيرة، فالحواس يضعف أداؤها، والأعضاء يظهر عليها الترهل والسمنة، أو الذبول والوهن، كما تضعف الذاكرة، وتقل الشهية للطعام والنوم، وتضعف الطاقة والحيوية بصورة عامة.*
*أيضاً يظهر على المسنين مظاهر الغيرة والأنانية، ومحاولة الاستئثار بالاهتمام ولفت الانتباه، والحرص الشديد على الممتلكات الشخصية، مهما كانت قيمتها، وقد تظهر على البعض منهم صفات الشك والانتقاد المستمر لتصرفات الآخرين، كما قد يقود ذلك إلى نوع من عدم السيطرة على المشاعر، وعدم الاكتراث بضوابط السلوك، وقد يصل الأمر ببعضهم إلى الانسحاب والعزلة. كما نلمس في غالب المسنين؛ وجود شعور ذاتي لديهم، بعدم القيمة من وجودهم، وأن الآخرين لا يقبلونهم، ولا يرغبون في وجودهم، نتيجة انشغال الأولاد عنهم، أو نتيجة موت الزوج، أو تقدم العمر، أو المرض، كما قد يشعر البعض بعدم جدواه في هذه الدنيا، فتجده يذكر الموت بين فترة وأخرى، وكأنه ينتظر الأجل المحتوم. كما نجد كذلك أن المسنين يعانون من مشكلات اقتصادية، وذلك يرجع إلى نقص في الموارد المالية، نتيجة لتقاعدهم إجبارياً أو اختيارياً، وبالتالي سيجدون أنفسهم في مواجهة انخفاض الدخل، مع تزايد الأعباء المالية، وهذا قد يعمق الشعور لديهم بعدم الأمن الاقتصادي في مواجهة أحداث المستقبل.*
*لهذا لابد لكل فرد منا؛ 
أن يتفهم حاجات كبار السن، ومطالب مرحلتهم العمرية، وأن يتفهم مشاعرهم وسلوكياتهم، وأن يدرك الأساليب المفيدة في رعايتهم، والتعامل معهم.*
*يحتاج كبار السن إلى توفير أجواء من الحب والدعم والتعاطف والمساندة النفسية، حتى نعينهم على التكيف مع أوضاعهم، وأن نشعرهم بقيمتهم في الحياة. المسنون يحلو لهم الحديث عن الماضي والذكريات القديمة، لهذا يجب الإنصات لهم باهتمام، وتحفيزهم على إخراج ما عندهم من سيل الذكريات، والتعبير عما يجيش في خواطرهم، وهذا مما يخفف من حدة القلق والضيق الذي يجدونه. أيضاً ينبغي مساعدتهم في المحافظة على صحتهم النفسية، وذلك من خلال الإشادة بما قاموا به في الماضي من أعمال إيجابية، والتحدث عن إنجازاتهم؛ خاصة تلك التي تشعرهم بالرضا والفخر والاعتزاز، وتساعدهم في توضيح أدوارهم، ومسؤولياتهم الأسرية والمجتمعية. *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

** من نقصد بكبار السن ؟

كل من يكبرك سناً له حق هذا التعامل ولكن المقصود هو ما جرى العرف على أنه كبير في السن .


* من فنون التعامل مع كبار السن :

أـ إيجابيات وآداب في التعامل مع كبار السن /

ـ مراعاة واعتبار رأيهم إن كانوا أولياء ثم إنهم أخبر والحياة سبكتهم .
ـ طاعتهم فيما يأمرون به ويطلبونه وعدم التضجر منهم .
ـ الإجابة على استفساراتهم وإن كانت مزعجة ومكررة .
ـ إشعارهم أن لهم منزلة رفيعة عـنـدنا وذلك بإضـافة بعض الألقاب مـثل يا عم/يا والد وكذلك بتقبيل رأسـهم والإفـساح لهم فـي المجلـس والبـداءة بهم وتقديمهم في كل الأمور وكل ذلك له أصل شرعي .
ـ مشاورتهم في الأمور المناسبة .
ـ إحسان الأدب والتزام الحكمة
ـ عدم مهاجمة وانتقاد ما اعتاد عليه 
ـ الـسـعـي فـي حـاجـاتـهـم .
9ـالابـتـسـامــة .
ـ لا تحرجهم في الأمور التي لا يعرفونها مثل القراءة والكتابة والحاسب وغيرها .
ـ إعطائه الجو الذي يرتاح به وهو الهدوء غالباً .
ـ تدليكهم وتهميزهم والمزاح معهم بلطف .
ـ طـلـب الـدعـاء مـنهـم .

ـ زيارتهم والسؤال عنهم .

ب ـ سلبيات وأخطاء في التعامل مع كبار السن /

ـ التـضايـق مـن وجـودهـم .
ـ تعطيلهم وجعلهم شريحة لا يستفاد منها في المجتمع .

ـ عـدم الصبـر علـيهـم .
ـ إيجاد الفاصل بين كبار السن وصغار السن ونسيان أنهما طبقتين يكمل بعضها الآخر .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

**الحالة النفسية عند المسنين**
* 
 تعتبر الحالة النفسية عند المسنين محصلة لعدة عوامل يؤثر كل منها سلباً أو إيجاباً بدرجة أو بأخرى على نفسية المسن لتتشكل حالته النفسية في النهاية، وبذلك فإن الحالة النفسية عند المسنين ليست حالة نمطية واحدة تشمل الجميع وإنما لكل فرد منهم حالته الخاصة تبعاً لتعرضه لتأثير العوامل المختلفة ومدى تأثره بها، ولذلك تبدو هناك خلافات كثيرة بين المسنين في البيئات المختلفة بل وفي البيئة الواحدة لتجعل حالة كل منهم خاصة به وحده.
 وقد يبدو مفيدا أن نقسم هذه العوامل التي تؤثر في الحالة النفسية للمسنين إلى مجموعتين :
 الأولى: هي مجموعة الأحداث التي يمر بها الفرد في مرحلة ما قبل الشيخوخة من الطفولة والشباب .

 إن الحالة النفسية عند المسنين ليست حالة نمطية واحدة تشمل الجميع وإنما لكل فرد منهم حالته الخاصة تبعاً لتعرضه لتأثير العوامل المختلفة ومدى تأثره بها، ولذلك تبدو هناك خلافات كثيرة بين المسنين في البيئات المختلفة بل وفي البيئة الواحدة لتجعل حالة كل منهم خاصة به وحده. 




 الثانية هي تلك الأحداث التي يواجهها الفرد عند دخوله مرحلة الشيخوخة .
 وتشمل المجموعة الأولى كل ما يحدث للفرد من طفولته وحتى شيخوخته في صحته البدنية والنفسية وعلاقاته الاجتماعية والبيئية من تعليم وتربية وعمل وزواج وأمراض وإصابات وأفراح وأتراح ومكاسب وخسائر وآمال واحباطات ونجاحات وإخفاقات كلها تؤثر بطريقة أو بأخرى على الحالة النفسية مضافاً إليها قدرة الفرد على التكيف أو الصراع والتخلص من الآثار أو الاستسلام لها.
 وتشمل المجموعة الثانية وهي أيضاً بذات الأهمية ما يحدث للفرد عند دخوله سن الشيخوخة من كيفية استقباله هو لهذه المرحلة وكمية ونوع المفتقدات فيها مثل فقدان العمل أو الزوج أو ابتعاد الأولاد أو عدم الأمان المادي ثم نظرة المجتمع والبيئة العائلية للمسن نفسه، 
ثم قيمة الدور الذي يلعبه المسن وأهمية هذا الدور لنفسه وللآخرين وبقدر الإيجابية أو السلبية في هذه العلاقة بين المسن والمجتمع بقدر ما تكون عليه الحالة النفسية.




 وقد أثبتت الدراسات الطبية أن نسبة التغيرات البيولوجية وحدها هي التي تؤثر على المسن وأن كيفية رؤية المسنين للعالم من حولهم وكذلك رؤية العالم لهم بمعنى أن العلاقة المتبادلة بين المسن ومن حوله لها تأثير هام في حالته النفسية.

 كما أثبتت تلك الدراسات أن التدهور أو الاضمحلال في النشاط العقلي والتركيبة الشخصية والسلوك الاجتماعي ليست بالضرورة قيمة لدى كبار السن جميعهم وإنما يعتبر البعض منها أعراضاً لأمراض ومشاكل تستوجب البحث والعلاج.

 ونتيجة أخرى مستخلصة من تلك الدراسات أن الوظائف العقلية كالوظائف البدنية تحتفظ بالحيوية طالما تمت استثارتها وتدريبها
 واستخدامها وتصبح عرضة للتدهور والانحدار بالإهمال وعدم الاستعمال.


 وقد أثبتت الدراسات الطبية أن نسبة التغيرات البيولوجية وحدها هي التي تؤثر على المسن وأن كيفية رؤية المسنين للعالم من حولهم وكذلك رؤية العالم لهم بمعنى أن العلاقة المتبادلة بين المسن ومن حوله لها تأثير هام في حالته النفسية. 




 وتحتل التغيرات العقلية في المسنين درجة أكبر من الأهمية عن التغيرات الجسدية وذلك لتأثيرها السلبي على حياة المسن وعائلته نظراَ لصعوبة التمييز بين ما هو طبيعي منها وما هو مرضي يستدعي البحث والعلاج.
 من هذه التغيرات ما يحدث مثلاً للذاكرة حيث يفقد بعض المسنين الذاكرة للأحداث القريبة ولكنهم يحتفظون بذاكرة الأحداث البعيدة ولذلك يحلو لهم الحديث عن الماضي والذكريات القديمة، كذلك يتجه التفكير لديهم إلى البطء والتحفظ والهدوء فهم ليسوا في عجلة من الأمر وهو ما يعطيهم صفة الحكمة بالإضافة إلى حصيلتهم من التجارب والمعلومات وهو ما يعرف باسم » الذكاء المتبلور« أو الراسخ، وهو لا يتأثر كثيراً بتقدم العمر بعكس »الذكاء السائل« أو الجاري وهو السرعة في مواجهة المواقف، وهنا يبدو الأمر هاماً في معاملة المسنين ومراعاة هذا الفرق في القدرة العقلية ولا يعني هذا عدم قدرة المسن على التعلم بل يظل محتفظاً بقدرته على التعلم فقط يحتاج إلى وقت أطول، كذلك يميل بعض المسنين إلى المبالغة في قدراتهم وصفاتهم يصاحب ذلك قدر من التركيز على الذات وقد تظهر على البعض منهم مظاهر الغيرة والأنانية ومحاولة الاستئثار بالاهتمام ولفت الانتباه والحرص الشديد على الممتلكات الشخصية مهما كانت قيمتها وقد تظهر على البعض منهم صفات الشك وخاصة في أي جديد والانتقاد المستمر لتصرفات الآخرين وعدم الثقة والتهوين أو المبالغة في أحداث الحياة اليومية كما قد يقود ذلك إلى نوع من عدم السيطرة على المشاعر وعدم الاكتراث بضوابط السلوك وربما يصل الأمر إلى الانسحاب والعزلة بما يمثله ذلك من خطر على حياة المسن.




 وقد تفسر هذه التغيرات ما يعرف بالفجوة بين الأجيال فالأجيال القديمة لا يعجبها الجديد ولا تتقبله بسهولة وترفض التعامل معه وتحن دائما إلى القديم وتنتقد الأجيال الجديدة ربما إلى حد الصدام، ولكن إذا عرفت أسباب ذلك فمن الممكن فك الاشتباك وردم الفجوة التي تفصل بين القديم والجديد ويتم التواصل عبر الحوار وليس الصدام.
 ونستطيع القول إن سلامة الحالة النفسية للمسنين تتطلب تأمين الاحتياجات المادية في كل جوانبها وكذلك تأمين الحاجات النفسية ليس بالعواطف وليس بالإحسان وإنما بتهيئة المناخ للمسن كي يحتفظ بدور مشارك في الحياة يشعر فيه بأهميته ويتواصل في علاقات اجتماعية تعوض له مفتقداته وتملأ كل الفراغات الموحشة التي قد تحيط به. *​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا


شكرا جدا لأختياره

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا لأختياره
> ...


أشكرك أستاذى
بتمنى الموضوع يفيدكم
الرب معكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع فى غاييييييييه الاهميه 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع الهام
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غاييييييييه الاهميه
> شكرا ليك على الموضوع الهام
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك أستاذى kokoman
الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2010)

ثانكس على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس على الموضوع المهم​


أشكرك أستاذى لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------

